# My haunt ain't happening



## Ryan Wern

I have been building props and scenes for my 2010 haunt since November 0f 2009. I built new lighting, new wall panels with much more detail, loads of new monsters, I even got a new house to have the haunt at in October. I got 2 weeks vacation off work, the last 2 weeks of October. I have been puting it out for nearly a year that this year is going to be off the CHAIN. Better than ever. I bought new costumes for my actors and thought of a story line for the haunt and had each actors' scare planned out to a "T". I aquired a lightning simulator and TONS of new sound equipment and created my own original soundtracks. And suddenly.........

It all came to a screeching halt!

A change in my work schedule and location happened about 2-3 months sooner than it was supposed to. That change negates my vacation time and virtually guarantees that I won't even have October 31st off. My haunt, as I have been planning it for nearly a year, is dead in the water. I will continue to build props and work on the haunt just in case, but I think I'm done this year. On a positive note, my new work location is 1 hour closer to my house than my old one.

What do you think I should do if I don't have Halloween off? Have the haunt on whatever days I have off? I'm afraid if I do that I won't have much of a turnout. I rely on ToT's just walking on in, know what I mean? Should I call it a wrap this year and shoot for next year? I'm at a loss right now. I don't think the haunt will have the same effect on a night that isn't Halloween! I'm happy that I'm cutting my commute almost in half but bummed at the same time because I've spent SO MUCH TIME on making this haunt the best in town, literally.


----------



## FreakinFreak

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear that. I think if you go through all the setup for a non 31st you'd have a paltry turnout. Can you get someone to man it or help set it up and get there that night?

If all else fails, I'd buy your boss a case of scotch and beg!


----------



## Dead Things

Hope it works out for you. I know how hard it can be to work on something, waiting to unveil it to the world only to have it fall thru. I would continue to work on the haunt anyways. If it doesn't fly this year, you will be that much ahead for next.


----------



## Warrant2000

Crud, you can't even get the evening off when the tot's come through? Maybe someone can take a few hours of your work on Sunday so you can get back to your haunt?

At worst case, you could do the haunt on Saturday. Everyone would be pumped and primed anyway for the following day, and many pro haunts are already well into their haunting schedule. It would take some aggressive advertising but I bet you could do it!


----------



## Ryan Wern

Warrant2000 said:


> Crud, you can't even get the evening off when the tot's come through? Maybe someone can take a few hours of your work on Sunday so you can get back to your haunt?
> 
> At worst case, you could do the haunt on Saturday. Everyone would be pumped and primed anyway for the following day, and many pro haunts are already well into their haunting schedule. It would take some aggressive advertising but I bet you could do it!


Ya, the problem is that the nature of my work and they way we opperate (we are union and everything is based on seniority) means that only the highest seniority people are likely to have any part of the weekend off. Plus I work nights. I am still going to try my hardest to have that Sat/Sun off at least, but not having that 2 week vacation is a huge problem. That was when I got most of my work done last year. Sorry to gripe and complain, but it is just kind of a letdown for me and my "fans" LOL, the neighborhood kids. I am stoked about my new job location though!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i know exactly how you're feeling. my haunt plans fell through last year do to some parental interfearance. but even if you don't get it off, you'll be ahead of schedule for next year.

good luck!


----------



## RandalB

You don't look so well. Seems like you have a case of "Icantcometoworkitshalloween". Very serious ailment, requires front porch rest and beer to cure. Highly contagious too, can't go to work untill it clears up...

RandalB


----------



## jdsteel82

I say call in sick... what is it a 2 point day? If you are not in points trouble I say RandalB's diagnosis is spot on!


----------



## Ryan Wern

I think I feel a flu coming on.....


----------



## Lunatic

Sorry to hear about the life change Ryan but at least you still have a job and a shorter commute. I too am starting a new job shortly so I understand. 

Maybe you can talk to someone and explain your commitment to the community in your town and how they depend on your halloween display for the TOTS. Maybe you can at least take a half day. Good luck with everything!


----------



## hedg12

It's tough when things don't go the way we want them to. I've put all things Halloween on hold this year (at least I'm trying - can't seem to stay away from here though) to focus on other more important things. If you can't get away to do anything just remember, there's always next year.


----------



## samseide

here in oklahoma city they just changed the trick or treat day from october 31st (a sunday) to october 30th so that kiddos wouldn't have to stay up late on a "school night". It's so lame...but that's another conversation. What I meant is that you may check with your area, the trick or treating day may have been moved for you as well so you may still have it off possibly...


----------



## dynoflyer

Call in sick, someone on this forum must be a doctor and can write you a note. Man! That sux!


----------



## Northrad

Have a Halloween Party the Day before Halloween in and around your Haunt decorations. 

Have family or friends run it while you're at work? Get someone to cover for you at work? Show them links to your passion or site link and pictures and maybe they would have a heart.

Union folks respond to $$. Offer to switch shifts with a little $ on top for the switcheroo. Even $100 sound like alot but think about how much coin you drop preparing and enjoyment you get year round prepping for this day. Don't miss it. Offer to work another Holiday in exchange. I hear there are other Holidays 

~Northrad


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

HAHA! Call in sick man! WOOOO CHEATING THE SYSTEM!!!  What you could do instead is have your haunt running the days you are off. Go on and make it a 2 week haunt season for your house? Or if you can't do that either just wait til next year and then you'll have double the surprises for the ToTs!


----------



## niblique71

Northrad said:


> Have a Halloween Party the Day before Halloween in and around your Haunt decorations.
> 
> Have family or friends run it while you're at work? Get someone to cover for you at work? Show them links to your passion or site link and pictures and maybe they would have a heart.
> 
> Union folks respond to $$. Offer to switch shifts with a little $ on top for the switcheroo. Even $100 sound like alot but think about how much coin you drop preparing and enjoyment you get year round prepping for this day. Don't miss it. Offer to work another Holiday in exchange. I hear there are other Holidays
> 
> ~Northrad


I agree (Sorta) with Northrad, Honesty is the best policy. If you take the day off and meet another employee at your haunt, it could become a little bit of a sticky situation (Scab,Not a team player , Unreliable etc). I'd ask your Boss for the day off, and if that fails, Ask if you are allowed to switch with another employee. If he says yes, then offer some coin to your potential replacement(s) if they are reluctant. Of course working X-mas for a fellow employee could be a pretty convincing offer if you're willing to do it.

As for your "Vacation for a setup???" Umm well we all have to make sacrifices. I set my haunt up every night after work for 45 days. You can do that part although it isn't Ideal by any means. A long as your boss know how much this means to you and how much time and $ you already have invested that might or might not help you cause. But it's worh a shot.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I wouldn't let something like work stop me. Use the time you save on your new commute for build time. Halloween is on a Sunday this year. There's still lots of time.


----------



## morbidmike

sorry to hear of your dilemma I wish you all the best of luck


----------



## Night Watchman

RandalB said:


> You don't look so well. Seems like you have a case of "Icantcometoworkitshalloween". Very serious ailment, requires front porch rest and beer to cure. Highly contagious too, can't go to work untill it clears up...
> 
> RandalB


I agree "Icantcometoworkitshalloween" is very serious and you look like you are coming down with it. It takes 2 months exactly to come out and today is Aug. 31 so I think you need to take some sick leave.


----------



## Ryan Wern

I'm still hopinf that maybe I'll luck out and end up with the day off. I really can't just call in sick...it doesn't work that way for us.


----------



## fick209

Sorry to hear about your haunt, hopefully you will end up the day off. Good luck!


----------



## Ryan Wern

Like many of you have said, if I can't pull it off this year, there is always next year. One thing is for sure, I'll be way ahead of schedule for next year


----------



## remylass

Do you have a "second-in-command" that could cover while you were at work?


----------



## halloween71

I say call in sick to.I use to believe in honesty is the best policy but been screwed by that to many times.
I am sure you can find a reason to go to the doctor that day so it won't be a lie.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Yeah...I'd ask if somebody wouldn't mind trading shifts for that week or something like that.


----------



## kprimm

I think I would just have a terrible case of memmerhoids that night and just not go to work. Call in Dead if you have to.


----------



## MistressWitch

Personally I would tell them that I'm Wiccan and it's a religious holiday, but then, it's true for me. Most businesses try really hard to make sure employees have their religious holidays off. You wouldn't have the two weeks off but you can set up before/after work like someone else said.

I'd also take a shot at talking to your boss. Explain that you were told the change would happen later, you had been given two weeks off for vacation that you had earned and you have plans that can't be changed- *really can't *be changed. Put it out there to the universe and your boss and keep your fingers crossed.

Good luck! 
MW


----------



## Ryan Wern

Thanks for the suggestions. Unfortunately, I don't have a second in command that can take over for me. It's ALL me baby! I do all the props, planning, building, and come up with all the scares. I do have people help me, but everything is in my head as far as planning goes, plus nobody cares about my haunt as much as me. By best shot would be a shift swap. That is very possible and fairly easy to do. I hope it works out one way or another. I like the "religious holiday" idea. My "customers" at work play that card all the time and get whatever they want, but it doesn't work that way for me! Good idea though. You know, I'm SHOCKED at all the responces I got to my little rant. I appreciate that everyone cares so much! Thanks!!


----------



## Desmodus

Well.. dunno if this will make you feel better, but they say misery loves company.
Two years ago, I nearly got to put "professional haunt" on my resume; the local catholic school (of all places!) was going to have an October festival, and they wanted to convert their basement/downstairs into a haunt/maze. My wife used to teach there -the school actually closed a few years back but of course the church is still there- so I got the gig through her, and the fact that I'm "well known" with the kids in my neighborhood as a Halloween madman, mauahahaa..
Unfortunately, about 2 weeks before I was planning to begin building stuff, the boneheads realized they never checked with the fire marshal and the whole idea was scrapped. I was crushed, I had things all planned out. Fortunately, I hadn't put that much physical work into it though.

As to calling in sick, I hope everyone is just joking. People can get fired for faking sick and calling out, these days we're kinda lucky to have a job. I'm not suggesting that it's "right" for employers to have such control over our lives, it ain't; but until things get better, they're holding the aces. I guess it depends too, on whether you're just a college kid with a part time job (in that case, who cares, call out sick - another burger joint will hire you) or if you're an adult professional with a career and responsibilities like rent, mortgage, car payments, family, kids, etc..


----------



## Ryan Wern

That sucks, Desmodus. That would have been a cool venue to use. You are right about the sick call thing. That's why if I can get the day off I'll do it legit. If I just call in, then somebody will have to get forced over to work my job, which isn't fair to them.


----------



## Ryan Wern

*Good news, bad news*

Remember the thread I started a few weeks ago about how I wasn't going to be able to put on my haunt this year because of work? Well guess what?

The bad news:

My transfer fell through at the last second, literally. I'm now stuck driving an hour and a half to work AGAIN for a while longer, not sure how long. Bummer, but we all know s___t happens.

The good news:

I now get my 2 weeks of vacation in October at the end of the month, and my haunt is back on! YAY! I built a bunch of new shelving in my garage last weekend and packed everything away, I haven't worked on anything to speak of in 3 weeks. Now I really gotta play catch-up. YAY for haunting!:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm happy things worked out (kinda) for you The long commute is a drag, but having the time to do something you love is still a bonus.


----------



## Warrant2000

WooHoo!


----------



## remylass

Wow. Sorry and congrats. Don't know which.


----------



## Ryan Wern

I'm glad it's back on. Last weekend was a constant line of passers-by when I was out building my new shelving telling me that they were really bummed that I wasn't doing the haunted house this year. I'm glad I don't have to dissapoint them after all.


----------



## Zurgh

Glad Ya' didn't have to develop Huanticidus or Ghoul-on-ya... A good scare can provide a good motivation! Beware the the Thanksgiving Bird-flu...


----------



## Ryan Wern

A little stressed on getting things done now...had to make a few changes, but it'll work I think.


----------



## Aelwyn

Yay, glad to hear it's working out!


----------



## madmomma

Wow, just got through the first few pages of this thread and was SOOO sorry to hear your plans weren't working out...then, a miracle! 
Congrats on having the time off. Best of luck on your haunt - I'm sure it will be great with all the time and effort you put into it. Too bad about the commute to work but who knows, with your positive attitute, that too can change sooner than later! 
Keep up the good work! I'm happy 4 U


----------



## kiki

wow.. sounds like this yr was hard in many ways for many members..for me a few good tropical storms that caused me to have to plenty of repairs.. the school changing their mind on letting kids get off on Halloween changed my annual haunt party to a Sunday.. ( so of course football kept many at home on the couch instead of coming over.. by time game was done many just didn't feel like coming out..) Well I hope all went well on your end...


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

This may sound immature but i'll admit it... I've called off halloween night before. Haha
Usually i always request that weekend off wayyy ahead of time but one year i had to work and yeahh.. I just called off. Boss didn't say nothing. Of course i don't know what you do for a living i'm just a retail manager so it's not like a ceo not showing up.. Not sure i guess if you have a super important position in your job calling off would be bad haha.


----------

